# Globecast World TV - Help finding quality signal



## emb95

Recently I bough World TV box with dish package and subscription to foreign channels. I am having trouble with finding signal quality to Galaxy 19 (97W). Dish I’ve received is some what like DTV slim dish style type. I am able to find good signal strength but not quality. Here are specs ELV 39, AZM 207 SKEW 105 and LNB SKEW 14.7. Anyone have any idea to why I cant find signal quality?


I also have circular dish which I am able to find good signal strength and quality on Galaxy 19. Circular dish is used for other satellite.


----------



## BNUMM

If it is similar to a DirecTv Slimline dish it is not tall enough. I have found that in Michigan you can use a 33 inch dish if you align it just right but a 36 inch dish works better.


----------



## emb95

BNUMM said:


> If it is similar to a DirecTv Slimline dish it is not tall enough. I have found that in Michigan you can use a 33 inch dish if you align it just right but a 36 inch dish works better.


First thank you for reply! 100cm (w) 77cm (H) and dist center to LNB is 85. Package markings are 85 cm antenna. This is driving me crazy!


----------



## BNUMM

39in x 30in (100cm x 77cm)
33in (85cm)


----------



## FTA Michael

emb95 said:


> Anyone have any idea to why I cant find signal quality?


* Line of site from different dish pole.

* Different dish offset (apparent elevation not the same as other dish's apparent elevation).

* LNB not at focal point.

Put your receiver on a strong transponder, then slowly move the dish left-right, up-down until you get a glimmer of a signal. Then move in. Good luck!


----------



## BNUMM

I have done quite a few of these in Michigan and the dish has to be at least 33 inches high because most of the channels are vertical polarity.


----------

